

A Brief Above Average Parenting Moment and the Lack of Women in Tech - hillel
http://www.jacksonfish.com/blog/2010/07/29/a-brief-above-average-parenting-moment-and-the-lack-of-women-in-tech/

======
slantyyz
That is a proud parenting moment.

Given the kerfuffle that blew up last weekend over a couple of Google
scholarships for women, I sometimes wonder if the boys club mentality turns
away bright women from our industry.

